# Anyone convert .BCN to .GPX?



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

I received a bcn file for a trail that I would like to get onto my garmin 800.

Anyone convert these?

Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think you're SOL. That file came from an Android app called Backcountry Navigator and there does not appear to be a converter that can handle it. GPS Babel cannot, and it can do most conversions.

Who sent it to you? Chastize them for using a strange file format and see if their app can export it into .gpx. Then tell them to get a new app.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get a bcn of Barton Creek with ALL of the back trails.
Can't really get on him hehe


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jason333 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a bcn of Barton Creek with ALL of the back trails.
> Can't really get on him hehe


what good is it if you can't use it? this is why I don't like National Geographic Topo! and certain other programs...proprietary file formats. At least Google Earth's .kml/.kmz is open and easily portable into other programs and converted into other formats.


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Backcountry Navigator can export to .gpx so your buddy should be able to send one to you. Or anyone other friends with an android could do the conversion by opening the track and exporting.

BCN is a good app, by the way, with offline access to colour aerials and topo.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys..
He did send me the gpx, so I am good to go.


----------

